# Wade fishing opportunity ?



## Aaron D

Hi all, I’m brand new on here. I’m not from the area but I’m going to be heading out there on vacation in a few weeks. My wife has blessed me with permission to fish a little while there. I have a kayak I can bring , but I’m mainly looking for some good wading info. I’d rather fish the bay side or sound as it’s called I believe if possible. I’m not a poacher, I don’t ever keep fish. I’m a fly fisher so I’m well versed in proper Etiquette as far as treating the land and resources with respect. I just Love a good tug on the end of my fly line. Reds, trout, snook, anything like that would be ideal. Any local knowledge would be super helpful and much appreciated. If anyone is ever looking to fish Arkansas I can return the favor. 😉 thank you in advance! Aaron


----------



## BananaTom

Where will you be staying?

There are lots places to recommend


----------



## jspooney

Any grass flats early in the morning or late in the afternoon. Start at Quietwater beach, right across from the toll booth to Pensacola Beach. East of the toll booth. You will find specks, reds, and lots of lady fish. They are great on a fly.


----------



## jspooney

You can also wade the gulf. You will see schools of fish in the surf.


----------



## wtbfishin'

Shuffle those feet as you move along to avoid stepping on something you do want to step on.
I like wading gulf side in that clear water personally. I prefer my intermediate sink line over floating and it works well in the bay also. Floating lines work fine though. Gulf side give you a better shot at a Pompano and their a ball on the fly rod.
Where are you from in Arkansas? I've been wanting to get over that way for a while now. I still need a large Brown to hand, 19" best to date. Pretty much a C&R guy too.
If you had to pick your favorite month there to fish what would that be?


----------



## flysmallie

From your neighbor just north of the Arkansas border I would suggest the beach. It's an absolute blast to tangle with some of these salty creatures on a fly rod. 

I typically use a clouser or a wiggle minnow and always have a good time. I'm not looking for table fare so I really don't care what I catch and just enjoy being on the beach early before most are even out of bed.


----------



## SupremeHair

The surf can be a blast to fish when the waves give it to you. Try and get out on the near sandbar(if there is one) and fish the cut or outside slope. Deep holes along the inside will hold fish also. Try clouser type weighted flys in chartruese in low light and more natural olive or tan when the sun gets up. Try top water on grass flats early morning or at low light. Try and find undisturbed water and fish where the swimmers & jet skis ain't. Good luck... Tight lines!


----------



## Aaron D

Thanks for all the input! We will be staying at the quality inn in Pensacola. Kind of close to Escambia bay according to google. Any grass flats around there? But I will hit the beach for sure. I tie tons of different clouser color variations. Any particular colors you guys prefer? And I live in south Arkansas. Not great for anything other than catfish or bass around here, but I trout fish a lot in the northern part of the state. If it’s huge brown trout you seek, try the white river in the winter. Google streamer fishing the white river. Your jaw may drop lol. Also Arkansas has some of the biggest freshwater stripers anywhere in the country. My personal best was a 40 pounder on my 8w in lake Catherine. Those pompano look pretty cool! Kinda resemble a permit. Again thanks! Hope to hear from y’all again soon!


----------



## Aaron D

Oh forgot to ask, is the quiet water beach area good to fish from a kayak?


----------



## jspooney

Aaron D said:


> Oh forgot to ask, is the quiet water beach area good to fish from a kayak?


It's fine fishing. Fish early or late. Jet ski traffic starts around 9 and ends at 6 or 7.


----------



## flysmallie

Aaron D said:


> I tie tons of different clouser color variations. Any particular colors you guys prefer?


chartreuse/white, pink/white, tan/white


----------



## wtbfishin'

flysmallie said:


> chartreuse/white, pink/white, tan/white


my reply exactly.


----------



## Aaron D

Awesome input ! Thank you so much! I’ve also been hearing about sea lice being a problem there. We will be coming into town on the 13th. Is that something that goes away sooner than later or do those things hang around a while ?


----------



## wtbfishin'

Not sure on the lice, but I do not remember an extended stay on those critters. 
Thought I'd mention a stripping basket is a real handy item to have IMO more so in the surf. Lots of ways to rig one up DIY (google), or spend about $90 on the Orvis unit. Nice but over priced.


----------



## Aaron D

As far as fishing the bay side, are there any places I should stay away from?


----------



## Aaron D

Correction, I meant fishing the gulf not the bays as far as places to avoid.


----------



## First Cast

Sea lice are in the gulf now along with a few jellies and june grass. About sunrise, fish are close to the shoreline if you want to fish the gulf side, so you don't have to wade too far out. If I was you, I'd stick to the north side of the sound at daybreak in places like Naval Live Oaks, Shoreline Park boat ramp, and Oriole Beach.


----------



## Arky Guy

Hey Aaron, you have some great advice here. If you are fishing gulf water you will want a small 6-8” or so section of bite tippet (I like 30# flouro tied with a slim beauty knot to the tippet) due to the number of fish with serrated teeth. 30# might last 1-2 fish, so if you are getting in some of these pretty thick you might want to bump up the # (sometimes I simply run 20# flouro tippet too but always retie if needed after every fish). If you are fishing grass flats you might still want something due to the ladyfish, etc, but you will, with luck, see fewer of these bycatch. I was a fly guide in Arkansas for 8 years in a previous life and have my fingers crossed that the white or NF will go to a little more manageable flow when I am there next week. Have fun!


----------



## Aaron D

Thanks guys! Looks like it’s hard to go wrong anywhere down there 😉. I will bring some heavy tippet for the toothy critters for sure. Hey Arky, Have you ever fished the lil red river? It’s got really good wade fishing for trout and has a nice healthy population of wild browns!


----------



## lsucole

Arky and Aaron I am going to butt in. Just last month I had a blast floating the Buffalo River one day for smallmouth bass and the White River the next for trout. Last summer had a great day with a buddy of mine on the Little Red - we caught about 60 trout that day ! I try to go at least once a year up to Arkansas to fly fish up there !


----------



## Arky Guy

Yep know the LR very well. Might fish it later this week if the water is running on the White and North Fork. Some of my biggest fish have been off the little red. Pretty sure there are some big ones calling my name from somewhere this early this week, then back to redfish and sea trout next.


----------



## Aaron D

Man you guys got it figured out! Hit the great Arkansas rivers and then go back to awesome Florida! You could definitely do a lot worse lol!


----------



## kingfish501

Try green and white deceivers. For what few pompano m8ght be around, tan Crazy Charlie with pink or orange " wings" and tail are my go-tos.


----------

